# swamp theme food ideas?



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

anyone have ideas for bayou food, swamp haunt happening and I usually try and match the foods...never been to the bayou and I have nooo clue what to make!


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

Cajun Magots, a cajun Rice 
Blackened bat wings- just terriaki chicken wings 

Crockadile jumbalia, just substitute chicken breast in a seafood jumbalia and says its crockadile no one but you will know


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

check out Matthew Mead, I bought a Halloween book from last year and it has a section dedicated to "frog and toad festivities"... his website may have the same? Worth a try, maybe. Search Polliwog Punch and Pond Sludge Dip.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I've never been there either but the stereotype up north seems to be all cajun, I don't know if there's truth to that or not?? 
But either way, there was a lot of posts on this theme last season... 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...es/88084-2010-romp-swamp-louisiana-theme.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/86315-boo-orleans-voodoo-bash.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ipes/77485-party-theme-idea-bloody-bayou.html

I hope some of these help!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Definitely serve gumbo and jambalaya! Bloody Mary's would fit well, if you're looking for a drink.

I made a green vanilla pudding-type dip for fruit and called it "Swamp Slime" on my blog. http://veryveganholiday.wordpress.com/2009/08/19/green-swamp-slime-fruit-kebobs/ You could do something similar with green-tinted cheese for fondue. A green cheese fondue fountain would be awesome at a swamp party!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks for all the great ideas!!!


----------



## swamplaw (Sep 26, 2004)

Every year, we mix in nacho cheese dip with appropriate food coloring. Green or mud would work for you. we have a dedicated femer drilled, hot-glued with a ladle
You can find bluerunner red beans in a can, which is also carried by sams. served with white lice
we always do a death cake, which you could easily decorate as a Louisiana cemetery which has raised crypts (dirt cake receipe)
Meat on a stick--call it gator with a sauce picayune (sweet and hot)
fried boudin balls--call them eyeballs (put a couple of ebay eyeballs in the serving tray)
all vampire stuff flows from ann rice and is easily incorporated
feel free to pm me with other ideas


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are a few recipes. *Have fun!**H1*

View attachment 11976


*Roast Beef Po'Boy with Debris Gravy 
* (very popluar sandwich served at Parasol's, in the Garden District of New Orleans)








Recipe here: http://www.nolacuisine.com/2005/10/25/roast-beef-po-boy-debris-gravy/

*Crawfish boil *









*Bayou BBQ SHrimp (so yum and it's easy to make)*








Ingredients
4 pounds unpeeled, large fresh shrimp 
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup olive oil
1/4 cup chili sauce
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 lemons, sliced
4 garlic cloves, chopped
2 tablespoons Creole seasoning
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon oregano
1 teaspoon ground red pepper
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce
Crusty French bread

Spread shrimp in a shallow, aluminum foil-lined broiler pan.

Combine butter and next 12 ingredients in a saucepan over low heat, stirring until butter melts, and pour over shrimp. Cover and chill 2 hours, turning shrimp every 30 minutes.

Bake, uncovered, at 400° for 15 to 17 minutes; turn once. Serve with crusty bread.(Can serve with a green salad and corn on the cob.)

*And an alligator shaped cake......*


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool Cake!! 

I'm having a Voodoo on the Bayou theme. I thought of making jambalaya but decided to go with traditional appetizer finger foods with a Louisiana twist. I'll be having 40-50 guests, including 20 teenagers (16-17 yrs old). I want everything premade with last minute minimal fuss.

My menu:

VOODOO ON THE BAYOU MENU

Table:
Brown tablecloth covered with green creepy cloth, swamp grass centerpiece with skull flowers, insects, snakes, frogs, lizards, etc…

Party Food:
Swamp Dip – spinach dip in pumpernickel round
Upchuck Chunks (?) – cheese cubes and sliced andouille sausage
Swamp Witch Head – skewered veggies on styro head, veg face, spinach strands, dip
Alligator Eggs – deviled eggs tinted green with black olives
Muffaletta Minis – ham, salami, cheese subs with olive mix; half plain w/ Creole mustard on side
Deadmeat Balls – meatballs with cajun seasoning, peach preserves and BBQ sauce
Creepy Cajun Crab Dip – baked crab dip/crackers
Slimy Shrimp – marinated shrimp 
Bayou Bites – mini quiche or stuffed mushrooms
Poisoned Pus – cream cheese covered with New Orleans Tiger sauce
Gator Heads – pickles, olives








Snacks – potato chips, pretzels, nuts

Desserts:
Skull cupcakes – vanilla cupcakes with skull heads
Slime Balls - mini brownies with green glaze
Pecan Pie Bars
Roaches – dates stuffed with cream cheese mixed with cointreau and walnuts
Ear Wax – butterscotch dipped mini marshmallows on stick
Rotten Sweets - candy bowl with mini mice
Viper Tongues - black licorice strips 

Drinks:
Hurricanes (alcoholic) – beverage dispenser
Swamp Scum – (non-alcoholic) sherbet fruit punch
Mulatto Milkshakes – vanilla shake with chocolate syrup
Beer, wine, soda, water
Jello Shots

I copied and pasted my menu so if you have any questions or need recipes just ask.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Junit beat me to it. My stuff is under the 'Boo Orleans Halloween Bash' link.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> Cool Cake!!
> 
> Gator Heads – pickles, olives


*
The alligator heads are cute! Great idea*.*H1*


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

mr_synical said:


> Junit beat me to it. My stuff is under the 'Boo Orleans Halloween Bash' link.


I checked out your thread for ideas. Great pics Mr Synical! Love the skelly chef! How did the "Scary 'Shrooms (mushrooms stuffed with red beans & rice)" turn out? did you put sausage in them and do you have the recipe?


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

you guys are amazing thanks so much!


----------

